# OpenVMS Tutorial?



## mycapi (12. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich gerade in *OpenVMS* einzuarbeiten. Weiß irgendwer ein gutes tutorial (wenn es geht in deutsch, da fällt das lesen etwas leichter) dafür? 

Danke
mycapi


----------

